# ADI 1988B driver download link?



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

Title says most of it peeps, or more specifically, the exact driver version im looking for a download link for is 5.10.1.4560. the onlt page i can find with this driver is HERE but the page is bloody chinese and i cant read it, nor can i find a bloody download link among all the wonderful "???" if someone can find a download link for that driver ket will love you forever


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 16, 2006)

try this link Ket


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks, the link works, but very s-l-o-w-l-y (3.4kb\s) find any other links?


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 16, 2006)

Yeah .. sent me to a few places that Banjo Dan would bookmark ...   ... but mostly sent in circles ....   I'll look


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

thanks 

what were the other places?


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 16, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> thanks
> 
> what were the other places?



porn


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

lol any of it good or just dodgy?


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 16, 2006)

Click on the floppy disk ... here


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

ta  driver is much needed, current driver is a bit...well crap. too much treble, and no synthesizer\wavetable to mess with etc. hopefully this driver will fix that


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 16, 2006)

all man ... what happen to love me forever?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

lol ket loves u forever, especially as this new driver has indeed added a synthesizer  all its needing now is an 8MB wavetable if there isnt one hidden in the files somewhere, lots of folders with the install files so ill dig around


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 16, 2006)

you're having to much fun


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

lol well an onboard audio solution that supports HD audio imo should come with a synthesizer\equalizer and a 8MB waveset as standard, if it doesnt its insulting the audio really.


----------

